# BSJA classes



## Mel85 (8 December 2008)

Ok probably a bit of a silly question but having always stuck to eventing and being a BSJA virgin I have no idea of the heights of the classes! However with the BE/BSJA deal I think I should get going with it so would be really grateful if someone can let me know the heights for discovery, newcomers etc


----------



## PaddyMonty (8 December 2008)

BN =90cm
Disc = 1.00mtr
Newc = 1.10mtr
Fox = 1.20 mtr

Open classes from 70cm and often in between sizes eg 95cm, 1.05, 1.15


----------



## Eira (8 December 2008)

Maximum Height in the first round(qualifiers)

BN
0.90m

Disco
1.00m

Newc
1.10m

Fox	
1.20m


----------



## oofadoofa (8 December 2008)

BN 90cm, discovery 1m, newcomers 1.10m!  They have the full rule book on their website and that will give you heights and spreads of all classes.


----------



## Gamebird (8 December 2008)

As far as I know:

BN = 90cm
Discovery=1m
Newcomers = 1.10m
Foxhunter = 1.20m

There tend to be also loads of things like 1m Amateur Qualiriers and 1.15m Opens which are kind of self explanatory.

Just bear in mind that, say, a Newcomers track at 1.10m will generally be bigger than a BE Novice at 1.15 max - they have special measuring sticks these BSJA types you know!


----------



## chester1234 (8 December 2008)

Also, they do Amateur classes at 90cm, 1m, 1.10, 1.20m which often run at the same time as the others


----------



## Gamebird (8 December 2008)

Gosh look at all of us keen little bunnies answering at the same time!


----------



## flyingfeet (8 December 2008)

There are also intro classes at 70cm and 80cm, but they are not run very often round here!


----------



## PaddyMonty (8 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Just bear in mind that, say, a Newcomers track at 1.10m will generally be bigger than a BE Novice at 1.15 max - they have special measuring sticks these BSJA types you know! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh how wude!  Just coz eventers can only manage 2 fences at max height and the rest have to be 'inviting'.
True SJ courses start at max height and stay that way


----------



## Gamebird (8 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Oh how wude!  Just coz eventers can only manage 2 fences at max height and the rest have to be 'inviting'.
True SJ courses start at max height and stay that way 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely! And only 9 or 10 fences and no nasty twists and turns in case we get confused and lose our way, and three different types of practice fences cos we need a cross-pole first you know or we might forget how to jump after all that horrible dressage lark. Oh and they have to give a time to jump at cos we get stroppy and confused if we have to hang around waiting! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh and don't even MENTION water trays cos we might have palpatations and have to go home (brownish smelly water with flags on either side is a different matter altogether! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




). 

As for going back in the ring for a second go if you've jumped clear first round (which we won't have cos we're eventers, not SJers) and find out you have to jump only some of the fences again ......


----------



## Mel85 (8 December 2008)

Thanks guys! I've done years of grooming all through winter at BSJA shows but with 4 horses to do for 1 class and with less sets of tack than horses, I never seem to leave the lorry/practise arena so have never really paid attention to the heights of classes!


----------



## sw123 (8 December 2008)

Yay we'll turn you into a showjumper yet!!! Just remember they're all max height and spread - no BE "1st two fences must be inviting" so a BE trainer who is a v good jumper too once said a well built newcomers is more on par with an intermediate than anywhere near novice. Remember your two phase 2nd part will be bigger by (and i may be wrong?) 5cm although sometimes it seems more than that. 

Otherwise enjoy - and when they put a random water in just keep kicking!!


----------



## ajf (8 December 2008)

As everyone has really already said the fences start and finish at the height stated.  The courses can get quite technical (lots of turns!!) and the jump off (if your clever enough for a clear) is 10cm bigger (close eyes and kick!!!)


----------



## Mel85 (8 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yay we'll turn you into a showjumper yet!!! Just remember they're all max height and spread - no BE "1st two fences must be inviting" so a BE trainer who is a v good jumper too once said a well built newcomers is more on par with an intermediate than anywhere near novice. Remember your two phase 2nd part will be bigger by (and i may be wrong?) 5cm although sometimes it seems more than that. 

Otherwise enjoy - and when they put a random water in just keep kicking!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not quite sure that I'll be a showjumper ever...but I'll give it a go!

The height is a good thing really as I need to get out there and jump some bigger tracks ready to do some intermediates early next season.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (11 December 2008)

sorry to post on someone elses post but i am also just starting BSJA and it says 1st round 1.10, 1.20.... i wanna do about 1.10m but what is the jump-off height (providing i get that far)!!
thanks


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 December 2008)

between 5 an 10cm above first round height


----------

